# Snails!



## Jay-Piranha (Jan 14, 2010)

I bought some plants in the process of switching my tank from fake plants to real only to have snails in 
my tank now because of the plants. Needless to say they have cleaned the background wall really good but when should 
I worry to get rid of these guys ????


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

when they start eating your plants if it ever comes to that. aside from that as long as you can live with them just remove them by hand if they overpopulate.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Wanting and actually being able to get rid of them are 2 completely different things







I just end of living with them, unless there are so many of them that it looks like an infestation.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

My advice is be careful how/what you feed.
My experience over the years with any snail infestions is due to overfeeding.

Once i stopped that their numbers dwindled fast and disapeared for good.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Most snails are hamless scavengers and wont hurt anything. Just use them as in indicator for tank maitnence. If you see thier population increase then your due for a cleaning. If you keep the tank really clean their numbers should be low. First thing id try to find out what snails you have and see if they are harmless or not.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

i actually added 4 black and gold Myst. snails to one of my tank...those get big and i think they look cool....so far no babies from them









what kind of plants you get?


----------



## Jay-Piranha (Jan 14, 2010)

I picked up a java fern and planted it near my drift wood. I also planted 2 amazon swords along with some wisteria.I also have some java moss on a rock .....kinda just experimenting seeing what works. The snails are very small just keeping an eye on them.I just keep taking 
them out as I see them. I keep putting them in my feeder tank for the puffer fish I'm getting for my 15 gallon tank for my son.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

snails are great if you have the right ones


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I dont mind them so much but if the numbers start to rise I just suck them out when I do my water changes.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

Jay-Piranha said:


> I picked up a java fern and planted it near my drift wood. I also planted 2 amazon swords along with some wisteria.I also have some java moss on a rock .....kinda just experimenting seeing what works. The snails are very small just keeping an eye on them.I just keep taking
> them out as I see them. I keep putting them in my feeder tank for the puffer fish I'm getting for my 15 gallon tank for my son.


sweet... once you get it done post some pics


----------

